# manejo de polimetro aplicado



## joakiniko (Sep 23, 2007)

hola a todos, soy nuevo en este foro, asi que si no he ubicado correctamente el post ya me perdonareis.

a ver, mi problema es:

tengo un coche viejo, un renault 9, al cual le qiero acoplar una radio de un ford mondeo, y el caso es que los conectores ISO son muy diferentes y es imposible conseguir adaptador.
Por eso voi a tener qe ir haciendo las conexiones , los empalmes entre cada uno de los cables yo solo. El problema es que tengo que identificar los cables que son los que le proporcionan corriente a la radio con un polimetro segun he leido y el caso es que no estoi muy seguro de como debo juntar el polimetro con los cables y tal para ver cuales son.

segun he leido los coches llevan 6 cables (igual q en mi caso): antena motorizada, positivo permanente ( el que siempre da corriente) , positivo a clausor ( es el que solo da corriente cuando damos el contacto) , negativo a masa, iluminación y, probablemente, mute telefónico. Ahora bien, cualquiera sabe cuál es cuál, porque os aseguro q cada marca tiene sus colores.

tengo q identificar los 2 de corriente mas el negativo a masa. Habia pensado que supongo que tendre que poner el polimetro en posicion de medir voltajes de corriente continua, despues ir tocando con la punta roja cada cable, y con la punta negra un lugar metalico del coche, y si da alguna lectura (supongo q 12 voltios) , pues ese sera un cable de corriente. Otro problema sera identificar el cable negativo a masa.

weno, alguien me puede aclarar como puedo identificar estos cables de corriente?
por si sirve de algo , uno de los 6 cables, el de color gris es un poco mas gordo que el resto.

gracias por adelantado a los que me saquen del lio mental que llevo ( por mi inexperiencia).
un saludo a todos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 23, 2007)

Yo para trabajar dentro del automovil usaria una lampara de 12 V con 2 chicotes (Trozos de cable) soldados para ir probando, con la lampara te evitas medir falsos retornos de tension.
Para encontrar los cables fijate cerca de la llave de contacto, alli deben ir el Positivo permanente y el positivo con interruptor de accesorios.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Utilizando polimetro (dreo que es la mejor manera de empezar, aunque te pueda engañar)

El polimetro en voltage DC

Determinas:
Las tensiones 12V respecto al chasis del coche. Jugando con las llaves determinas cual es cual.

Escala resistencias 200 ohms

Con banana a masa (cuando marque valores de 5.00 y 0) 
Encontraras la masa del radio
La masa de la antena si la tiene por ahi


Puede darse el caso de detectar "los altavoces", agudiza el oido suele escucharse un crac crac crac muy flojito.

ATENCION: Hay dos formas de conectar los altavoces, conectados a masa o con terminal de "retorno" o sea cada altavoz tiene 2 cables.


PELIGRO: Debes determinar si tu radio es de altavoces a masa o en puente. Te juegas los amplificador de la radio que no son ni baratos ni faciles de reemplazar.


----------



## joakiniko (Sep 23, 2007)

a ver si e entendido bien, segun la explicacion de tio pepe:

1-para hallar los cables de corriente positivos:
     1.1- pongo el polimetro (o multimetro) en posicion DC para medir corriente continua
     1.2- conecto la pinza negra con una parte metalica
     1.3- voi probando con la pinza roja del polimetro cada cable. Si hay alguno que me da algun resultado en pantalla qiere decir que lleva corriente y con lo cual sera uno de los cables que busco.

2-para hallar el cable negativo a masa:
    2.1- pongo el polimetro en la posicion de Escala resistencias 200 ohms.
    (ahora estos dos pasos que vienen no me han quedado claros)
    2.2- pongo la pinza negra en el cable a testear si es de masa
    2.3- ¿y la pinza roja donde la conecto? ¿tal vez a uno de los cables anteriores? QUE ALGUIEN ME ACLARE ESTO POR FAVOR


en cuanto a los altavoces, cada altavoz lleva dos cables

gracias y pdon otra vez por mi inexperiencia


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 23, 2007)

joakiniko dijo:
			
		

> a ver si e entendido bien, segun la explicacion de tio pepe:
> 
> 1-para hallar los cables de corriente positivos:
> 1.1- pongo el polimetro (o multimetro) en posicion DC para medir _corriente_ Tension continua
> ...


----------

